

Why mobile apps are a step backward - acorbi
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2893717/collaboration-software/why-mobile-apps-are-a-step-backward.html

======
tuna-piano
A) There are currently mobile deep linking capabilities. And companies can /
do have URLs like he showed link to a specific part of their mobile app.

B) Mobile apps currently have much nicer interfaces than anything in the
mobile web.

C) Mobile apps have a more effective payment mechanism than the web has ever
had.

